# Massey Ferguson 285 Tranny Hydraulic Oil?



## Matt Talton (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello! I have a 1980 model with a front end loader and curious as what type of oil to use. Some sites say SAE 90 and others recommend a 10w-30 general tractor oil sold by Tractor Supply or auto stores. 
I had a few drops leaking wear tractor splits. I added some of the 10w-30 and now more drops leaking. Any suggestions?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

A Universal Tractor Fluid will be fine. A multigrade is good for places with cold winters. Many UTFs are a 10W30, but they’re not normally labelled that way. 

My main concern would be making sure that leak is under control, so you don’t end up in a situation.


----------



## Superturbodiesel (7 d ago)

Matt Talton said:


> Hello! I have a 1980 model with a front end loader and curious as what type of oil to use. Some sites say SAE 90 and others recommend a 10w-30 general tractor oil sold by Tractor Supply or auto stores.
> I had a few drops leaking wear tractor splits. I added some of the 10w-30 and now more drops leaking. Any suggestions?


Most definitely NOT SAE90 gear lube!
Use MF Permatran trans/hyd fluid.
Tractor Supply's PREMIUM transmission/hydraulic fluid is suitable, just beware, many of their fluids in the 5 gallon pails may have some water in them from their absolutely terrible distribution & storage practices. (Don't even get me started on that.)
John Deere's HyGard is more than acceptable.
CaseIH's HyTran is more than acceptable.
Remember, you often get what you pay for.
Suggest you look into fixing your leaks. Gone are the days of dumping oil through the system & onto the ground. Far too costly, in the long run.


----------

